# Carlton Draught



## adebrew (9/8/07)

my mate was wanting me to have a go at brewing a carlton draught ( i know, i know) clone for his cricket club, what would be a good kit & kilo method for this??


----------



## Adamt (9/8/07)

Something very simple:

1x Can of Home Brand Lager
500g light dry malt extract
500g Dextrose
US-56 (US-05) or Nottingham Ale yeast.

Boil the 500g LDME and 500g Dextrose in say, 2L of water for 10 minutes. Transfer carefully to fermenter. Add tin of goo, stir and top up to ~23L at 20C. Sprinkle yeast over wort, wait 30 minutes. Then agitate with a sanitised spoon to aerate. Then ferment at 20C for 10 days. Done.

You won't make carlton draught no matter how hard you try. This will be very inoffensive, plain, but "refreshing" ONLY if you keep that fermentation temperature down. Keeping everything sanitised its a must too, of course.


EDIT: Ahh yes, BE2, perfect wildschwein. Still boil it though!


----------



## wildschwein (9/8/07)

Grab yourself any draught or lager kit, like Coopers, Wander or Homebrand and a 1kg bag of Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 (BE2). Make it up to 23L. You could get a lager yeast to ferment with but why complicate it. I reckon just use the kit's ale yeast (ferment at 18c to keep the ester level low). If you're in the mood to add extra hops Pride of Ringwood (POR) would be okay as an aroma or light flavouring addition. If it's just for the boys at the cricket club it should be a-okay for a quaffer. Carlton Draught is just a regular POR flavoured lager probably with a fair whack of adjuncts like barley syrup and caramel so I reckon any Aussie style kit should be fine with BE2. BE2 is composed of 500g dextrose, 250g light malt, 250g Maltodextrine I believe - perfect for a lightish psuedo-lager style.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/8/07)

The ingredient advice so far is pretty good.

Make it a Draught rather than a lager kit because the colour will be a bit too light if you use a lager kit. BE2 actually sounds like it will give the beer a pretty accurate level of adjuncts, but might give it slightly too much body.

If you wanted to try assembling your own brew enhancer.. I'd go with 600g of table sugar (dont bother with dextrose, CUB doesn't) 300g of light malt and only 100g of Maltodextrin. But otherwise, the BE2 will be fine.

I'd start your fermentation off even cooler than 18C. somewhere around 14 or 15 and let it rise up naturally as the ferment starts... dont let it get above 18 or 19 though. I'd also swap out the kit yeast for a US05, but dont sweat it to much.

A little POR would make it nicer... but would also make it less like CD. The beer is exclusively bittered with hop extract. You can buy some of this from your homebrew shop if you taste the beer and its not bitter enough. If you are kegging, you can just add drops straight to the keg until you are happy with the bitterness !! If you are bottling, you'll just have to drink this lot and add some hop ex next time.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## Enerjex (10/8/07)

Definitely go with the US-05 yeast to help keep a clean taste sub 20c temp as suggested above. 

Coopers Draught kit can
1kg dried malt extract
500g dextrose 

With the addition of 1kg of dried malt you won't need to add any malto dextrin. Some pride of ringwood boiled in 5 litres water with the dried malt and dextrose for 10 minutes may liven it up a little, however 10 grams should really do it, too much pride of ringwood here could make it a bit over the top.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/8/07)

Enerjex said:


> Definitely go with the US-05 yeast to help keep a clean taste sub 20c temp as suggested above.
> 
> Coopers Draught kit can
> 1kg dried malt extract
> ...






Have tried to make similiar easy quaffers using simple kits but nothing approaches the Carlton taste (or the Tooheys or the Fourex etc) but you can get some drinkable results. I've used a 12gram POR teabag in a simple 10 min boil twice and got excessive bitterness for the style. Use half a bag and boil longer. I find otherwise the beer isn't quite right (the extra malt and additives overpower the kit bitterness).

for the record, does nayone know what the bitterness levels of the commercial swill are approximately ??


----------



## Enerjex (10/8/07)

not sure on the IBUs however would have to assume it's somewhere in the 20-25IBU range. I think halving the POR addition and boiling longer is a little counter productive as it will add bitterness but take any flavour or aroma ot of the hops (not that 10g of por has much anyway). but if 10g boiled for 10 mins seems over the top then maybe 7g for 10 mins or something like that. it makes a difference what volume of what it's boiled in too.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/8/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Have tried to make similiar easy quaffers using simple kits but nothing approaches the Carlton taste (or the Tooheys or the Fourex etc) but you can get some drinkable results. I've used a 12gram POR teabag in a simple 10 min boil twice and got excessive bitterness for the style. Use half a bag and boil longer. I find otherwise the beer isn't quite right (the extra malt and additives overpower the kit bitterness).
> 
> for the record, does nayone know what the bitterness levels of the commercial swill are approximately ??




It will be around 20 IBU maybe less. If you really want to know, tell me, and I will find out exactly for you next week. 

You are probably right about using a bit of extra bitterness to counteract any increased malt you add to a kit, but keep it subtle.

I will re-iterate however.. if you are actually trying to replicate Carlton Draught, dont use POR or any other actual hop. Use pre-isomerised hop extract. It odds on the stuff you are able to buy in homebrew shops was actually made at the Abbotsford CUB brewery in the first place; and will be precisely the same gear they use to bitter Carlton Draught with. There are no hops in pellet, plug or flower form in the actual beer.

Ad dextrose is not an ingredient in the commercial beer either.. use sucrose instead. Not that it will make any significant difference, but you will save a little money and you probably already have it in your cupboard.


----------



## Enerjex (11/8/07)

The state of the beer industry in Australia my really be on the wrong track. No hops in a beer lol. That's a disgrace. What other local beers don't use any hops?


----------



## brendanos (11/8/07)

For starters, anything in a clear bottle.


----------



## brendanos (11/8/07)

*Well.... almost anything.


----------



## devo (11/8/07)

"warning: posting under the influence"


If you were a true friend you would say that you couldn't help him out. h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/8/07)

If you haven'y already done so, go to Morgans Brewing site and get their recipe for "Crown Lager". I tried it, it didn't taste like Crown Lager and never will, but it was drinkable.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/8/07)

Enerjex said:


> The state of the beer industry in Australia my really be on the wrong track. No hops in a beer lol. That's a disgrace. What other local beers don't use any hops?



Depends on your point of view, I'd say that there is nothing "wrong" with the state of the beer industry in Belgium, and at Chimay they have been using naught but hop extract to bitter their beers for decades.

Hop ex adds hop bitterness and does it well. If bitterness is all you want, there is nothing wrong with it.

You will find that a quite large proportion of both local and imported beers dont use hops in the form of pellets or flowers. You can do an experiment if you like... stick your glass of beer out in the sun for a while. If it gets light struck, then it was made with pellets or flowers. If it doesn't, then it was made with a hop extract which usually (depending on the variety) don't suffer from light strike.

The extract can be especially handy if you stuff up the bitterness of your batch, just add some more to the fermentor till it tastes right... wonderful stuff. Hardly ever use it, but I'm glad its there.

Thirsty


----------



## simpletotoro (12/8/07)

adebrew said:


> my mate was wanting me to have a go at brewing a carlton draught ( i know, i know) clone for his cricket club, what would be a good kit & kilo method for this??


could try this, if you like ...i agree its not going to be "carlton draught "...actually it'll be heaps better...

1 x tin of goo ...say coopers draught or xxxx draught
400g LDM
600 g dextrose

10-15g cluster @ 10 mins
10 g cluster @ 1 min or flame out 

specialty grains [use say 4-5 litres of water if you can ,so you can disslove all your fermentables in this liquid later]
100-150 g carapils [steeped 75/c or so for 1/2 hour then strained and boiled ]
200 g crsytal [steeped 75/c or so for 1/2 hour then strained and boiled ]

boil resulting liquid for 15 mins minimum ...then add 250 g ldm bring back to boil...turn down heat ,till rolling boil ...add first hops addition ...then when ready add second hops addition & toss in remaining fermentables and tin of goo and replace lid....cool wort at end in water or ice bath with lid left on pot to keep away any nasties ...top up to 20-23 litres mark in fermenter and pitch with us-56 at 18 /c or so degrees ...ferment out at 18 /c ...

try it its really quite drinkable..
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## adebrew (22/8/07)

Thanks all, will prob try a Homebrand or similar


----------

